# Speedrooter 91



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Is the Speedrooter 91 equivalent (sp?) to the Spartan 300? I am not familiar to the SR 91 so I am asking who my be familiar to both.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I had the General speedrooter 91, lasted about a month then broke down. IMO it can't even compare to the Spartan 300. That's the machine I bought after the General broke down and I've had it with the same cable now for about 9 years! No belts to break, super strong machine.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Our shop uses Generals, including the SR91. I'm selling a surplus Spartan 300. The 300 is way more rugged and the feed bearings are larger and easier to service. Figure on the winch or ramps for the 300 to load in your truck. The 91 has the wheel in the handle to help you load it, but it's still heavy. 

Both of these machines have enclosed drums which can hold water and rust your cable. Using motor oil, tranny fluid, or diesel fuel on your cable is cheaper than the machine brand stuff and will keep it lubed.

Check out draincablesdirect.com even with freight shipping, they're cheaper than the supply house.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

JK949 said:


> Our shop uses Generals, including the SR91. I'm selling a surplus Spartan 300. The 300 is way more rugged and the feed bearings are larger and easier to service. Figure on the winch or ramps for the 300 to load in your truck. The 91 has the wheel in the handle to help you load it, but it's still heavy.
> 
> Both of these machines have enclosed drums which can hold water and rust your cable. Using motor oil, tranny fluid, or diesel fuel on your cable is cheaper than the machine brand stuff and will keep it lubed.
> 
> Check out draincablesdirect.com even with freight shipping, they're cheaper than the supply house.


I use a shop vac to suck the water out. cables last a lot longer that way. then i spray some wd-40 inside the drum to keep it smelling pretty. I also have a peice of 4 inch schedule 40 4 ft long with a 45 at each end and an 18 inch peice pipe in the other end of the 45,s then i fill it up with bleach and lysol and water mixture and run my camera thru it when i get back to the shop to disinfect the spring and cable. Keeps your camera sanitary and smelling pretty so it doesn't stink up your truck. also it keeps you from taking someone elses germs and bacteria intop the next ho's house. little extreme i know but the ho's appreciate. put caps on the end of the pipes when done so you solutiion doesn't evaporate.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> Is the Speedrooter 91 equivalent (sp?) to the Spartan 300? I am not familiar to the SR 91 so I am asking who my be familiar to both.
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


The Spartan 300 runs 5/8" cable while the S-91 runs 1/2" and 3/4". The S-91 does not have as many features as the Spartan but it is also about $1,000 less.

Mark


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> The Spartan 300 runs 5/8" cable while the S-91 runs 1/2" and 3/4". The S-91 does not have as many features as the Spartan but it is also about $1,000 less.
> 
> Mark


That right there is why I could be interested in the S91-$. I can get one to go 100' w/ 5/8.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## sweetness09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Why does everyone bash general machines? Theres a general mini-rooter on all of our trucks.. ZERO breakdowns besides cable replacement. They work great for kitchen (residential) and floor drains (not anything over 2").


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

*Update*

I just got the Speedrooter 91 w/ 100' of 5/8" cable.
I think I will like it. 
You know I am a Spartan guy but if the 91 can do what a 300 can do at 1/2 the price, I'm in:thumbsup:. She will be on the truck in the morning.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> The Spartan 300 runs 5/8" cable while the S-91 runs 1/2" and 3/4". The S-91 does not have as many features as the Spartan but it is also about $1,000 less.
> 
> Mark


 You can swap the drums on the Spartan 300, you can change from the 5/8" drum to the 1/2" drum and the 13/32" drum on this machine. So you can do lav sinks all the way to main lines with it. My father used to keep this on the truck along with a 1065.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> I just got the Speedrooter 91 w/ 100' of 5/8" cable.
> I think I will like it.
> You know I am a Spartan guy but if the 91 can do what a 300 can do at 1/2 the price, I'm in:thumbsup:. She will be on the truck in the morning.
> 
> ...


 Let me know how she runs. I only had the pleasure to use ti twice in my lifetime.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Let me know how she runs. I only had the pleasure to use ti twice in my lifetime.


Will do. It was nice loading it this morning. The wheel at the top of handle worked great on my truck. I have a loading wheel for the 2001 but the way my bumper is made and height, I have to use ramp for the 2001. Now I will leave 2001 off truck until I really need it.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Bought the 91 a few years ago from a failed "plumbing co.". It was virtually brand new. I got the 91, the mini rooter w/2 wheel cart, and $600 worth of various fittings (yes, I inventoried them) as well as some other odds and ends for $1500.00.

The 91 has served me well enough. I don't recall ever telling anyone that I couldn't get their line opened up. I have not used any other machines so I don't really have a frame of reference. I'm told that the Spartan is a "hoss" and can chew through anything. This may be true, I don't know. I can say that the 91 will require some finesse sometimes. I have replaced the cable once because I over torqued it one too many times and broke it. The inner core saved me the trouble of having to try and do a field repair in order to retrieve the rest of the cable. I knew nothing about drain cleaning when I bought this machine and had to learn everything on my own. This I'm sure will be common knowledge but it took me a surprising amount of time to figure it out (I got the point after breaking the first cable), when you come up on something that wants to cause the cable to over torque, you must stop, come back to the place where it first makes contact and then adjust the feed lever so that it just sits in place and let it chew, then advance a small amount, stop, let it chew, and repeat until you get through it. It should free up each time you let it chew. If it doesn't then you may be root bound in which case you will need to retrieve the cable, pull all the roots off and then send it back down. I have retrieved the cable several times only to find the last 4' completely obscured by the root ball that came with it. Much more than that and you will probably have to retrieve it, strip it, and send it back down.

Overall I like it and don't see a need to purchase anything else. I've retrieved root "branches" that were 1/2" - 3/4" in diameter.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

One more thing, when I broke my old cable, it broke in the middle so I went ahead and cut the inner cable, had a new end put on and kept it as a 50' add on cable for the rare times that 100' came up just a little short. These are my observations, 100' really is about it's limit in my opinion. You can add another 50' but your power will drop quickly and I'm really not sure how effective you will be beyond about 125'. In a perfect world we would have c.o. every 75' to 100' but guess what it's not a perfect world. It will do it but it may take a little while and you need to be super sensitive to what's happening. Don't try and load more than 100' in the drum, you might get it in there but you may have a really hard time getting it out. If you need another 50 you will need to carry it with you (I put mine inside a used tire), run the first 100', disconnect from the leader, connect the 50' to the leader, retrieve the additional 50' into the drum, connect the other end to the first 100' and continue feeding from there. Fortunately I have only had to do this a couple of times.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I am gonna get the extra 25' cable. Maybe it might fit in drum (?) who knows. If not I will keep it as an add on.

Spartan is the hoss in my opinion, but gotta do what you gotta do and spent 1/2 as much. Would I have preffered a 300, yes, but like I said about 1/2 the price. 
I have used Rigid, General, and Spartan (own 3 of them). They all work well and have great things about them. 

Now, I just can't wait to use it:thumbsup:. Like getting a new gun, can't wait to shoot it.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> I am gonna get the extra 25' cable. Maybe it might fit in drum (?) who knows. If not I will keep it as an add on.
> 
> Spartan is the hoss in my opinion, but gotta do what you gotta do and spent 1/2 as much. Would I have preffered a 300, yes, but like I said about 1/2 the price.
> I have used Rigid, General, and Spartan (own 3 of them). They all work well and have great things about them.
> ...


 Well if you want a 300 for 1/2 price call Marv at Allen J Coleman in Chicago, he sells 99% of his used machines that he makes sure are in good working order for 1/2 off retail list. If you need anything for your Speedrooter 91 give him a call as well. He will ship you the parts the same day.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Well if you want a 300 for 1/2 price call Marv at Allen J Coleman in Chicago, he sells 99% of his used machines that he makes sure are in good working order for 1/2 off retail list. If you need anything for your Speedrooter 91 give him a call as well. He will ship you the parts the same day.


Thats cool, thanks. I see them advertised in the Cleaner. I asked my Spartan rep about refurb 300's but he said they weren't doing them again yet. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> Thats cool, thanks. I see them advertised in the Cleaner. I asked my Spartan rep about refurb 300's but he said they weren't doing them again yet.
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


 Marv gets his hands on trade ins or just guys selling equipment they no longer need, he fixes them up and resells them. They been around a good long time.


----------



## Sewerologist (Jun 29, 2008)

General makes a good machine. I have a 91. Basic and built well enough to do the job and repair the machine if necessary. I ASSUME anyone reading this is mechanical enough to repair a machine that basic. They do the job, the skill is in the user. I just bought the j1450 jetter and all it is is a pressure washer for pipes only electric and set up well for the task.. Pretty basic if you are a mechanical person, which I assume most good plumbers are.


----------



## pluz (Apr 10, 2011)

*problem*

I have problems with Speedrooter 91.
7 months it was OK, but then I have many problems with autofeeding.
First, i changed bearings and rollers. It worked for a 2 months.

Then problem appeared again, but bearings were ok and I noticed, that the cable in drum flipped and put together to the center of drum (to small radius). I disassembled all cable from drum and assembled it again. For the first look everything was OK - cable was not flipped. but when i worked couple of days - cable flipped again and put together to the center (i hadn't use reverse mode). After that autofeed almost not works 

Why so? Anybody had such problem? I don't understand the cause 

PS. before flipping - sometimes i hear some rustling from cable in the drum.
And sometimes autofeed works fine (2-3 meters) then feeding almost stops (cable only turning in one place) and then autofeed suddenly starts to work again ... and so on.
Sometimes I hear creak from power cable feed - sometimes i don't.

Help me please!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pluz said:


> I have problems with Speedrooter 91.
> 7 months it was OK, but then I have many problems with autofeeding.
> First, i changed bearings and rollers. It worked for a 2 months.
> 
> ...


I'd call someone that knows how to clean drains... :thumbup:

Have we met before? http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sweetness09 said:


> Why does everyone bash general machines? Theres a general mini-rooter on all of our trucks.. ZERO breakdowns besides cable replacement. They work great for kitchen (residential) and floor drains (not anything over 2").


No customer service, there's better stuff out there and they're over priced.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

This is my speedrooter 91 there are others like it, but this one is mine.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

My first vehicle I ever bought. 1990 4.9L straight 6. my old man has an 88 in gray with navy lettering.

Jealousy is just angers ugly cousin boys...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## pluz (Apr 10, 2011)

I have solved my problem for now.
If I feed out cable on REVERSE mode and lever set to reverse position - cable feeds out like it's new!
But when I need feed in cable - i switch to normal mode and lever is still on reverse position. So - cable don't twists or flips in the drum and machine works fine.
But it's all wrong I think...in general


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

The only thing I like about my speedrooter 91 is the weight. In less than 2 years the cable is wore out (no kinks). The other day the motor went out, i have seen spartans that the only thing origional was the motor. I ordered a new 3/4 horse motor if that does not make the machine any better, it will time reconsider brands.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

pluz said:


> I have solved my problem for now.
> If I feed out cable on REVERSE mode and lever set to reverse position - cable feeds out like it's new!
> But when I need feed in cable - i switch to normal mode and lever is still on reverse position. So - cable don't twists or flips in the drum and machine works fine.
> But it's all wrong I think...in general


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> The only thing I like about my speedrooter 91 is the weight. In less than 2 years the cable is wore out (no kinks). The other day the motor went out, i have seen spartans that the only thing origional was the motor. I ordered a new 3/4 horse motor if that does not make the machine any better, it will time reconsider brands.




I've worn out cable in several months, wet noodle. It all depends on how hard & how often it's used :yes:


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

We use general machines and haven't had any problems in the probably six year old machines aside from a broken cable and a worn out clutch. The cable that broke was five years old and had never been oiled, someone was trying to push it to hard through what turned out to be a house trap under a slab. 
Do you guys put the cutters directly on the cable or use the leader? We've broken or rather kinked a couple of them but they probably saved the cable itself.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Marlin said:


> We use general machines and haven't had any problems in the probably six year old machines aside from a broken cable and a worn out clutch. The cable that broke was five years old and had never been oiled, someone was trying to push it to hard through what turned out to be a house trap under a slab.
> Do you guys put the cutters directly on the cable or use the leader? We've broken or rather kinked a couple of them but they probably saved the cable itself.





How are you getting five years life from a cable ? How many jobs has it done ?


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> How are you getting five years life from a cable ? How many jobs has it done ?


The machine is used anywhere from once to three times a week usually closer to once. Most of the stoppages we get are are soft, or small roots.


----------

